# Allclad roaster pan



## foodlover (May 25, 2002)

I received an Allclad roaster as a gift. Since I used the cheap grocery store aluminum pans, I was pretty excited. But I have had trouble getting a turkey to cook all the way through. Even going 2 hours over "suggested cooking time" leaves me with undercooked portions. Is this because the roaster is so much thicker, or is there something I don't know about using it? Has anyone else had trouble with this? Thanks.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The roaster should not increase cooking time. Although I'm more on the sweet side. I would suggest a rack under your turkey if your not using one. I use all-clad for everything.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I agree. I can't imagine the thickness of the roasting pan drmatically altering the cooking time. Hve you checked your oven temp witha thermometer?


----------



## foodlover (May 25, 2002)

Panini and Kyle W.--Thanks for the replies--at least I know I was on the right track. (Even though the problem remains unsolved...) I tried using a rack for the turkey, and also have an oven thermometer. My oven is old but I keep a pizza stone on the 2nd rack at all times and it seems to help the temperature stay constant. I even thought that I hadn't allowed enough time for defrosting, so tried a longer defrost time. Maybe I just bought defective birds!  Do you think pre-heating the roaster pan would help-or would I just burn the @#$% out of myself trying to get the turkey in the pan? What's weird about all this is that I never had a problem until I started using the new roaster pan...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Interesting dilema foodlover,

Allclad is one of the finest made kitchen wear you can buy, the thickness would actually control a more even and consistent temp,

At what temp are you roasting the bird? and for how long and whats the weight of the bird?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm thinking we now have to do some testing. You might have to cook a bird your original way. Cheap foil pan.Report the outcome.
BTW I will take that crazy roaster off your hands. This roaster does not have a cover, right?
I find this fascinating! I wonder if turkey roasters are as stupid as turkeys?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:lol: :crazy: :lol: 

To funny panini!!!


----------



## foodlover (May 25, 2002)

I hadn't thought about the roaster being stupid, but was considering possessed!  And, to answer previous questions, no lid, 350 degrees, 20 lb. turkey, and initially checked at 3 1/2 hours. Took it out to 5 hours (shaving meat off at intervals--needed to serve starving family something!), and still had raw meat deep in thighs and breast. Panini-I'll keep your offer in mind if the exorcism doesn't work.:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Was it stuffed? How and how long did you defrost it? I don't see how you could expect a 20 lb bird to cook completely (esp if stuffed) in 3 1/2 hours. At 15 min/lb (20/lb if stuffed), my math takes it out to 5 hours minimum at 350/325f.

Also, if you roast fowl, meat often, an instant thermometer to measure internal temperature is a great tool. You can check it in several places. 

I have found that by beginning fowl by roasting breast side down first (on a rack) I've pretty much eliminated the problem of having the thigh still raw with the breast overdone.

Remember that the bird continues to "cook" as you let it rest for 30+ minutes before carving, so if you want an internal temperature of 165, then remove it from the oven at 150-55.

This year I used a free range organic, never frozen, bird and brined it overnight before using. By consensus, it was the best so far. 

I'd say it was my big Calphalon pan except that I don't want to recommend that pan to anyone. It is the devil to clean and is right now waiting to be returned to them. If they do replace it, I will give it to one of my kids, if they don't I'll just throw it away. It's strange, because I don't have trouble keeping the 2-3 smaller calphalon pieces I have clean. I think it may be the long roasting that burns the grease in.


----------



## foodlover (May 25, 2002)

Alexia-Thanks for the tips. I've read about using brine, but have never tried it. The reason I checked at 3 1/2 hours (and apologies all around for forgetting this detail in the first place), is that I used a clear "cellophane" roasting bag and that's when it said to check (unstuffed). I had defrosted it in the refrigerator for 3 days. If nothing else, I have lots of good ideas for future turkeys, and I am determined to whip that pan into submission!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If Panini changes his mind, I'll take it off your hands too, no matter whether it's possessed or stupid. I'll even pay for shipping...:roll:

oh and my address is :talk:


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

alexia, I thought it was just me and the calphalon pan. I had decided that it had taken an adversion to my house! That d*mn thing has spent more time soaking than cooking. Right now it makes a great, though expensive, holder for other pans! 

My othe calphalon behave nicely and are very well mannered...even the big stock pot that I was continually trying to burn appplesauce in. But this demon roasting pan....I've been tempted to let DS#2 use it as an oil pan for the car!


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Jill, have you contacted Calphalon about replacing it? I'm sending mine back. I'll post whether or not they replace it. You should try, too. The irony is that I haven't even used it that much.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Why not fill the bottom of the roasting pan - before roasting - with about 1/2 inch of water to prevent sticking and protracted cleanup?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Please consider using a miropoix in your pan, this is how you will develope a beautiful fond to later deglaze and build your pan sauce.

Also, this classical culinary technique will practicly clean your pan for you 
cc


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks capechef & kokopuffs, I do use those techniques, but I that doesn't deal with the sides and outside which have become increasingly cruddy and virtually impossible to clean.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

My problems started when I made lasgagne for a crowd in the pan. Evidently the pan decided that it was above italian food and developed an adversion to it.

But to be truthfull, it didn't behave very well before that either...I'm still leaning towards the oil drip pan....after all, DS#2 uses a really good grade of oil in his car! 

Alexia, think I will contact the company. For what you pan for those puppies.........


----------

